# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 33



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Wooohooooo New Home Lovelies  

Christmas wishes and   to you all

H x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly -  for the new thread & you'd better have some more of these         for tomorrow being as we've moved homes. Sounds like you've got everything sorted for your   are there any basic do's & dont's? If I'm lucky enough to get that far I'll be in work for mine so wondered if there are things I should avoid? Yes DF is home this weekend & will be for most of December thankfully just one more show next weekend, it means he can't come to the hospital but hey ho. It is also his friends funeral next Friday so far more important that he goes to that   

Julie - "Same hole" made me think of the pessary delight we've got in store for Xmas   Your weekend sounds lovely, just what the doctor ordered &  sausage on it's way  hope they hurry up my belly thinks my throat has been slit!!

Treacle Puff Tart.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Holly-thanks for the new home hunny  be wishing those fantastic 3 loads of magic love non stop              
All the best for tomorrow and please take it easy  

Julie-argh reception  thats pants hun,will be thinking of you when I am eating a chocolate bar shortly(its galaxy by the way )

Erica-I had the discussion about the bum bullets with the egg share lady we saw the other day  she said its much better in the front hole  think I will check with you lot first before I decide 

Moomin-didnt really want you to be following us if you know what I mean  but on the other hand,its so nice to be going through it together  all the luck in the world for the 29th 

Shazia-fancy leaving Jilly  think we will all have to keep popping on to make her jump  great news that its all heading in the right direction tx wise,sure I will be quizing you along the way.

Now I am ssssoooo stupis I have forgotten what else I was gonna type  DUMB BLONDE!!

Well I have had my appointment through for my swabs and scan and there next week  then the week after its egg share counselling and dh's semen tests,Cant beleve how quickly its all going,its so nice to not be stressed about it(not yet anyway) they keep me informed and they are all lovely,really mad I stayed on the NHS list now,ho hum!!

One question though,we have had the detailed talk about drugs etc and as we are on a combined plan £££ wise cos we are egg sharing,some of the jabs come with HUGE needled(the ones for your  ) and its an extra £150 if we want the fine needles,so I just wondered what you all thought about it?   

Well its so miserable today,its dull and rainy and cold,so I am gonna get some lunch and watch a dvd.I have already decided that when I have my e/c I am gonna watch friends from the beggining 

Loads of squidgy love to you all and have a good weekend 

Kelly x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Kelly

I've just PM'd you.

Jules 
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie,

         "dont choke on your galaxy" ha ha funny pants!!!

Actually it went down a treat,I took my time ang gave each section the time it deserved to melt on my tongue mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

Thanks for your thoughts hunny,you know how much it means,its always better to get someone elses opinion!!Your an angel   

Miss Jules-Thanks for the pm hunny,back at ya !!

Right its bloody freezing,off to turn the heating up and put the kettle on,anyone want a cuppa   

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie,

So sorry I upset you honest   would you like me to send you a choccie bar in the post to make up for it??  

Only joking hunny bunny,love ya really           

Smelly Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Julie - hope you've managed to get your poor freezing self back up to your snuggly warm office and that's it for reception today    Weekend sounds good, enjoy my sweets    We'll be at the clinic tomoz at 10am.  Mr R has a conference in Rome so it's Mr W instead....  

Treacletart - glad to hear you have DF home and yes you're right he does need to be at the funeral.  Please know that you're definitley going to get through all the stages of tx, how could you not with all of us holding your hand.         back at you lovely!
There are loads of great tips in Zita West's book about what to do and not do.  I would lend you my copy but it's a bit of a bible at the moment and I'm reluctant to part with it....  your library might have it....

Kels - thanks my sweet   have pm'd you!  Just so happy to hear your new clinic are treating you so well and it's starting next week  

Hello Miss Jules!!  All ok??

Jilly - thank you   Hope you're keeping the IUI girls under control!  Man it's busy there with all those newbies    Feeling ok??

Popping out shortly to post my NZ presents.  Hope they make it in time....  Nasty old blustery day out there and poor old Mr Claws' door had been stuck closed with him outside all night.  He wasn't impressed when I finally worked it out    I did tell him that he was lucky it wasn't snowing like when Smudgie had the same thing happen. He kind of looked at me with a ' do I look bovered' expression...   Yes I really should get a life!

H xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok i really can't keep up anymore. Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!!!!!

Rachel sorry things didn't work out as planned, lets hope the baster's done the trick!!

Holly, GO GO terrific three. Got it all crossed for you honey. Good Luck for tommorow xxxxxx  ps been a busy week!

Kelly good news on the egg share. Are your arms sore from 900 phone books??

Kj glad the boiler is in. Poor caleb shut in the lounge. Hope you had a good walk and tired him out. How's Steve doing??

Julie poor you everone picking on you ahhhh. I've got a spare Flake if you want it. mm

VIL and Moosey glad all ok with you two xx

Cathy levels sound great. Looking good.

OH not much time left, just wanted to tell you all that we've booked a follow up app for 10 jan then all systems go.  ooh scared now.

Try and get back on later tonight.

Hugs to all
Starr


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starr,

Fab news on your appointment,looks like there will be a few of us starting in Jan then    Good luck woth everything!!

Ps I know what you mean about catching up,its really hard sometimes 

Kelly x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

I've said it before and i'll say it again - you girls can really talk!     What was it Chas & Dave said - you've got more rabbit than Sainsburys!!!

Holly - so much     for tomorrow when the embies return to the mother ship. You must think of names like tweedledee and tweedledum or bill & ben or bit & bot. (Just thought - you being an NZ girl - bit & bot - the goldfish on Playschool when I was a girl - back in the dark ages!!! ) Mine is/are Andy Pandy and Looby Lou!

Julie - thank Crunchie its Friday!! With the whole of your leg to choose from, how did you hit the same spot twice??

Erica - next week will be here very soon    

Kelly - I think that £150 would be the best £150 you've ever spent cos i've seen the big needles!   And - re the botty bombs - I've tried and tested both methods and the back door is the only way to do it, believe me. Also  - my constipation (sorry TMI!) seems better using the back door strangely. AND I was looking at a survey on the CARE website the other day where someone asked people who got BFP's if they used the back or front door and the back door won hands down. I'd alternated (all in the cause of research for you ladies) so my result didn't count!  

Starr - glad you've booked your appt. January is going to be a busy month round here!

Hello to everyone else - hope I haven't missed any important news. when we move house my brain stays at the old one!

Just to update you on the hair issue (for all you ladies who will soon be in a similar position!  ) The lady in charge was very abrupt and said why was I worried when i thought of all the women who have babies and dye their hair!! So i put her straight and bamboozled her with all the stuff I'd read on the internet.   Ha! So, anyway we've done it with the Aveda stuff which I was told woudn't do anything for the grey - but it has and I'm now an auburn haired siren again!! Have been drinking stacks of water since just to flush my system but feel OK about it. For your info the other brand they recommend on the net is something called Naturtint.

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Julie - brave girl - couldn't even do them myself let alone in the tum!


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

How horrible is this weather?  I think the house is about to blow away!

Julie - I can't beleive how mean they've been to you taunting you with chocolate all afternoon!!    I'm a complete chocaholic and have huge admiration for you giving it up.  And, I've just eaten an apple (which I hate) so I'm not going to be able to tease you with that!

Cathy - I'm glad the hair is sorted - I'm sure you look ravishing!  I go to an Aveda salon and whilst I've never had my hair coloured the grey ones are beginning to become a bit too obvious so I will be doing the same soon.  Has the BFP sunk in yet?!!

Holly - sending you huge amounts of        for tomorrow.  Both the embies and your clinic sound just fab so I'm sure it will all go brilliantly.  Great idea about the books and DVDs.

Petal - really glad things are looking more postive and you definitely deserve that natural BFP     


Got to dash out now but will be back soon for more chat!

Happy weekend to all those leaving work now.....................


Rachelxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - Just to let you know one of my girls has bought me box of Flake Moments to say thank you     OMG how delicious are they? Have a good weekend "see" you Tuesday, I've got a days holiday Monday    
Jilly - Alright Chrissie is that bar shiny & sparkling? Hope you're ok have pm'd you    
Holly - Thanks for info hun   I'm going to try & get the book you mentioned. Appreciate having my hand held, going to need it I think   
         for 10am tomorrow I will be thinking of you & sending you lots of + vibes.
Starr - January is getting very near, be here in a flash   
Cathy - Back door it is then   you should be a salesman   
Kelly - Good to hear that everything is moving quickly for you &   for your appt next week. Personally I'd pay for the fine needles.........even they have given me some lovely bruises on my thighs.

Have a good weekend everyone..............."see" you Tuesday, it'll probably be IVF Part 99 by then    

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaah missed you Julie - thanks for your vibes, I'll be feeling them!!

Erica - have a lovely long weekend, rest up and don't annoy DF for too much sausage you little minx!  Have to admit that those flakey things sound superb.... I wanna flake    Great you're going to get the book for a look, I think it's v good and our clinic must agree as it's available for a peek in the waiting room...Bye bye sweets!!

Starr - it's bedlam here at the moment!  Fantastic to hear you're taking the plunge - it'll ber here before you know it 

Cathy - well done on getting your hair done with Aveda and telling the colourist all about it    Spread the word about the effects of harmful colourants I say!!  I bet you look fab and Aveda colour is really lovely and natural and makes you feel all shiny and new for ages. I use Aveda too but I've got huge re-growth at the moment and sooooo need mine done but I've been putting it off....but I got it done way back in March after failed IUI so really, it's not wonder is it!  V interesting about your research into botty bombs!!  Where would we be without you!!  I'm also a backdoor girl for sheer convenience but find it does make me a little er um regular so it sounds like it's a common enough experience! Great tip about embie names!!  DH will no doubt come up with something like George and Mildred    will have to think of appropriate NZ names hmmm Rangi and Manu (they were our NZ version Playschool names!!!) Thanks for vibes - needing them!!

Rachel - indeed this weather is truly awful!  Right back at you 2ww buddy      and thanks!!

Kels - defo go for small needles!  The large are ENOURMOUS and you wouldn't want them anywhere near you!

Food all stocked up now, loads of red things... as presrcibed by Aussie Meg and Zita West.  Not sure how I'll sleep tonight but there will be a lot of positive visualisation happening!!

Love you all
H xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow Holly and DH and the terrific three! 
        

 Starr! How exciting/terrifying for you! Good luck sweetie. 

 to Murtle. You okay hun?

Sorry not many personals, but love to everyone else - hope you all have a great w/e.....

Molly x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Molly - Whens test day honey ??

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey lovelies 
been at work all day and just catching upon the goss..i just had sausages for dinner - thought of you Erika 
off to see the patient in a little  while - he's doing really well, has even been standing! still doped up with painkillers so no pain yet...he has requested  we take G&B butterscotch choc and mince pies, so he's clearly not enjoying hosp food! little max is poorly tho - done something to his arm and cant lift it - its been xrayed and isnt broken, they think it might be an inflamed shoulder joint 

holly - sending you a cyber wheelbarrow full of marigolds, carrots, satsumas, orange knickers and space hoppers for tomorrows EC....do you fancy a visitor on your 2ww - i'll bring lunch.......

Calebs still being a little monkey tho i think a bit better  we have taken him off all milk as 2 people have told me dogs shouldnt have milk  he wasnt having much, just some with weetabix in the mornings but no more now. 3 bowls of dry food a day....

Rachel  - been thinking about you for some reason today, and soooo hoping everythings going to come right for you, you have been very brave about the whole thing, sending tonnes of                

Cathy - glad you are now looking gorgeous...  to the ignorant bag in the hairdressers.....glad you shoved some sense at her....

we saw Harry Potter the other night - its BRILLIANT, really enjoyed it.....

gotta flyeeee

kj x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just wanted to pop on to wish holly good luck for tomorrow,will be thinking of you,got everything crossed for you             do you think that it enough postive enery  couple more for luck   

luv petal b


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

OK, I'm going to pull out the doctor hat again about the botty bombs. It sounds like we all need a couple of facts.

I have to tell you up front that I don't actually know which way is better for sure.  My clinic insists on the front. 

The pharmacology of it all- (I know, a bit much on a Saturday), is that there will certainly be different rates of absorption from both sites.  The back door is probably a little more unreliable absorption, and we do give a lot of drugs that way.  The front is more messy, but has a much larger, more vascular area for absorption of the drug.

So, the upshot of all that, is that it's worth asking your clinics about this.  In the mean time, I'll try and find out the facts for you.
Will do some searching, and hopefully come back with an answer.

See you all soon.
Holly, good luck for today.      

Love Jodi


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Well,
A quick search has turned up nothing, so choose away.

If I find anything else out I will let you know.

See you soon.  Off to do some shopping
Love Jodi

P.S. Started blood tests again today (can't believe we're back here again!)


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello gorgeous ones!
Just snuck on quickly to wish Holly tons of                for today. To everyone else: hello, I love you, have a fab weekend and I'll see you all next week


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck today Holly xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

KJ poor Max, hope that his arm is on the mend today, sending him some kisses from J    could you try Calbe with weetabix with water ? or is that really yucky.... been thinking of you all and sending positive quick recovery vibes to Steve.

Holly      

Molly keeping everything crossed, promise to reply to your message this weekend, now DH will be around.


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Surprising news for me.  I had my first blood test today, thinking this was CD13.  I have my LH surge today, and ET is Tuesday.  
I can usually tell (you know the various signs), and so I was very surprised.  Also, very pleased to not be having blood tests as have to work tomorrow, and it's hard to fit it in before work.

Holly, I hope everything went well today.             

Keep warm, and take it easy.  Everything is crossed for you.
When do you head back to New Zealand?

I hope you're all having a great weekend.  I am cooking my first ever turkey  (Not a turkey, but Christmas theme) for MIL tonight, as she moves to Melbourne next weekend.  So, this is Christmas dinner for DH, MIL and myself. 
I know, first turkey- we don't tend to eat them often at Christmas as it's usually too warm.  Strange, isn't it.  Anyway, because MIL is Irish, she likes a bird of some sort.

Will let you know if it turns out- just following the recipe.

Speak to you all soon.
Love Jodi


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck for Tuesday then Jodi,things are moving along quite quickly aren't they.
Good luck with the cooking too xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Holly-sending loads of fuzzy warm posotive vibes for the fab 3      hope everything goes well and that you take it easy  

Rachel-I know what you mean about the wind,I thought the roof was gonna blow off at one point  

Cathy-thanks for all that   your a v.useful source of info  great that you sorted your hair,bet it looks fab  

Julie-sorry I teased you yesterday   you know I didnt mean it   its just this time of year you cant avoid choccie have a good weekend

Jodi-wow things are moving pretty fast now then   wishing you all the luck in the world fot this cycle   

KJ-Caleb sounds like a right cheeky monkey  Glad the patient is doing well   any more news on the adoption front yet

Struthie-   hunny,cant remember when you next have tx,is it soon sorry I am dead nosey 

Candy-sending loads of warm fuzzy love to you and J  


Molly-thinking of you loads in your 2ww      


Petal-how are you hunny bun 

Erica-have a good monday off 

Well I am overwhelmed by you lot talking about the botty bombs   still abit undecided though,can it cause thrush in the front (sorry  ) cos I used to suffer from that alot  and as for the back entrance I have slight IBS (SORRY AGAIN TMI) but I am hardly ever constipated if you know what I mean,so I am now wondering whether the back passage is a good idea    

Hope you all have a good weekend    

PS-think I will deffo pay for thinner needles   thanks for the advice (you are all my guinea pigs)  

kELLY X


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Where do you get the new smilies,I am a charter but havent had anything through   

Kelly x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Holly!

I saw your posts and so I popped in to say all the best and loads and loads of love and luck hun. 

I so want there to be lil Holly's in the tummy to take back to NZ. PLEASE!!      

Lots and lots of love sweetheart.        

Here for you always!  

Loads of love,

Charlie xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kelly - hoping to start DIVF in January,waiting for bloods to come back for egg share,so hope thats all ok!
As for the botty bombs,they really aren't that bad,didn't make me constipated,my clinic advises back door only!
The thought is worse than the reality!

Hope all has gone well for Holly xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Holly

Sending you oodles and oodles of       that all went according to plan today and you are feeling good. 

Lots of love
Shazia

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jut to let you all know, our lovliness Dr Holly has 2 lovely embies on board. i cant remember the grades  but she was pleased with them!!!
sure she will let you know in due course....

mwah holly


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

KJ: 
Thanks for letting us know Holly's progress.  That sounds perfect.  Hope she's chilling and keeping cosy - Holly -       to you.    

Hope all is well with your friend Steve and he is making a good recovery.  And that you, DH and Caleb are feeling a bit warmer now!!  Boilers are a nightmare - ours seemed to have conked out this morning but we twiddled some knobs and hit it a bit and it got going again!

Candy - Hope all is well with you and baby Jacob (and DH of course!).

Jodi - great news to hear you are ready to go again - wishing you lots of      for this cycle.  Thanks for the info on the nasty little bullets as well.  I'm keeping all my options covered - front door overnight, back door first thing in the morning!!

Kelly - I meant to say this before, but definitely go for thinner needles.  Some that I had were thicker and I really didn't get on with them.  You'll soon be on the starting blocks - very exciting!

Molly - I've only just realised that you are also on 2ww.  I'm really sorry I didn't realise before.  Thinking of you and lots of    

Murtle - Are you back from your hols yet?  Hope you had a fab time.


Right - I'd better do some work and make up for all the disruptions of last week.

Hi to everyone else out there - Catwoman, Struthie, Eire, Lily, Jo, Julie, Erica, Shazia, Jillypops and anyone I've missed.

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know KJ, thinking of you Holly, glad you are resting up, Rachel hope this 2ww is worth all the pain you have been through and Molly as ever   

We are all great thanks Rachel, J is out cold, DH is doing the housework and I am forum reading !!

Starr you on hols 

Cx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

KJ,

Thanks for letting us know about Holly   been thinking of her loads !!!!

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

they were both grade 1's 

we're having a lovely day in the garden, sweeping leaves and doggy proofing/attempting to keep foxes out!! caleb's had a lovely time, has learnt to dig and how to shred the leeks  we're going to put up a picket fence round the veg patch this week!! not got much work on the next couple of weeks so gonna get everything all sorted out there...
stevies doing great - up and walking a bit, most of the tubes out, very little pain...he's amazing...max is still poorly, allergic the the penicillin he wass given so covered in a  rash too now  he's very miserable, think he misses his daddy too as he looks after him most....

right must carry on sweeping.....

kj x

love the new theme


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Great news for Holly..  let's hope they stay put   

KJ  glad Steve is doing well, poor little Max though, he's so little to be poorly. Hope they both get well soon.

Caleb sounds like he's having fun.

See ya xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I am loving the Christmas theme so much I decided to “decorate” my profile to!

Kellydallard- Well done on all of those telephone books!  

Julie- I am fine thank you  

Holly- Thank you for the kind words  
I am glad to hear your e/c and e/t went well, sending you lots of sticky   vibes for your 2ww

Struthie- Good to hear that your app went well  

Cathy- Great HCG levels!!!!!  

Erika- Great news that you are stimming now, here is a follie dance for you 
       
Shazia- welcome and good luck  

 to the rest of you


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi everyone,just wanted to pop on to see how holly is,thanks for up dating us.

holly-so glad to all went well for you,have been looking to see how things were hope your having lots of rest         

hi kelly i am fine thanks for asking,how are things going with you

julie-hope you havd a great weekend

cathy-your levels sound great

sorry going to run now,have been up to my eyes in christmas shopping and getting a tree,what a nightmare  i love christmas,but hate the running around .i should have started ages ago 

hello to everyone else,hope you all had a great weekend

speak to you tomorrow

luv petal b xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Congrats Holly,

Two grade 1's.  That is fantastic.  It doesn't sound like it could be better.
I hope all is well, and you're resting and keeping warm.

Loads and loads of luck with this.  let this be the one.                          

Love Jodi


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great news about Steve, soounds like hes doing really well, as for the leeks my DH's mum and dad have the same problem with there puppy, although hes more like a dinosaur now ! lets hope eh doesn't like jumping the picket fence.  AWww poor Max being allergic send him huggles from all of us  

Great news about your embies Holly   

Molly & Starr


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi guys - Haven't been around for a while - thought I'd just fill you all in on what's been going on in Fishy land for the last couple of weeks to explain absense...

HOSPITAL... 

I woke up very unwell on the wednesday and recognised the signs from exactly this time last year. I won't go into the gory details but I think I caught a gastric bug that kicked this off and by the evening I knew that my kidneys were in trouble so I had an ambulance take me into the Royal Free Hospital (my 2nd home) and they got cracking.  Basically hooked me up with a central line in my neck and then stuck me in the renal ward.  It was a brand new ward so very, very nice and the care was OUTSTANDING!  I had dialysis and a blood transfusion of 4 units which made me feel much better, but I swelled up enormously.  Basically I was in kidney failure.  I destroyed so much blood in one hit, that it clogged up the little vessels in the kidneys and they got stuck!!  Thankfully, like last time, they managed to kick start again and they are now working back to normal!  But it makes you feel rather unwell when you 'kids' don't work!  Because you get a build-up of toxins in your body as they've got nowhere to go. Anyway I was in for a week and had dialysis twice.  I'm very tired and very weak, but getting stronger every hour and I'll be bouncing around in no time!  Just a blip!
Oh yeah - and during all this, last Saturday the lady that was in opposite me, died in the night!  I was holding her hand and stroking her hair as she was very poorly in the night and so I was with her just before she passed.  I felt very humbled, but very pleased that I was there.  So that was some added drama!!

Meanwhile - the upside is that I was throwing a party for my mum's 60th birthday on Saturday - just for her girlfriends.  I was absolutely determined that the show would go on.  And it did!  I had 23 women over for lunch.  Mummy and my brother helped do it all and I did stage direction from the sofa!  I'd even ordered the birthday cake from the hospital!  She so loved it and so did I and all her friends had a great time.  I've known them all my life!  I'm so pleased we did it.  I just couldn't let it not happen and actually, it probably got me out of hospital quicker because I had something to work towards.

So that's my story. Tx has shifted considerably down the list of priorities at the moment.  I need to get strong before I can begin on the baby-making train again.  Poor Charlie (DH) has had the most horrid time of it with me.  I feel for him so much.  But we're both totally philosophical about it all and it will happen when it's the right time.  Now is not that time!

I came on the IUI thread about 10 months ago when I was doing IUI's and I never left!  I'm not leaving now, just going to be less 'around' until we start going for things again - perhaps another month or so.  But I will keep popping on every now and then to try and keep up with news and BFP's!  I should imagine we'll be on the IVF trip shortly.  

I only wish for you what I wish for myself.
Sending lots of love 
          Fish xxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Good morning Julie, Holly, Rachel, Starr, Molly, Murtle, Struthie, Jo, Petal, Lily, Shazia, Catwoman, and everyone.

Babyfish, I sure am glad to hear your kidneys are well again.  It sounds awful, but fantastic that you picked up the signs early.  Well done- I think you have yourself to thank for the fact that you're OK now.  Fingers crossed everything continues to improve.

I have had the most blonde day imaginable!
Dropped my car off for service, picked up a hire care and came home to change to go to a funeral (mother of a school friend).  Got home, and realised had left my house keys in my car.  Back I went, home again, change in a hurry and arrive late to funeral.  Looked like a goose to the car people too.
Went to funeral- sad as always.  Most of my school friends were there (we all lived together at boarding school).  One 'friend' who wouldn't even speak to me last time I saw her 2 years ago continued that way, so I returned the favour.  No idea what her problem is.

Lasted through that, went back to get car- left my purse at home.  Now the car people think I'm a real goose!    

Boy, did I live up to being blonde today.  I'm not normally this vague- honestly!
Glad the day is over.  Off for ET at 8 tomorrow morning while you're all still sleeping soundly.  I honestly don't hold out a lot of hope this time.  These embryos were not great in the first place, and it's a strange cycle for me.

Might as well try though.
Did I mention that my personal trainer gave my time away to a corporate group.  Feel like my world is definitely changing at the moment. 
Good thing though- MIL is only staying for 3 nights this week.

Sorry for all the complaints- thought it might amuse you to see how vague one person can be in one day.

Speak to you all again soon.
Love Jodi


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks Julie,
Don't worry, I'm not feeling too sorry for myself.  Looked sillier than that before.  I just wasn't sure if they'd let me out of the car place without paying, but they did.

How's all your stimming going? Have you adjusted to all those injections yet?  They're nasty little things aren't they?

Believe me, I am very impressed that you gave up Chocolate.  Being not very strong willed myself sometimes, I think you've done a great job, and I hope you get rewarded for it.

Bye for now
Jodi


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Morning all!

Julie - the stones in the pants feeling is a really good sign!!

Jodi -     for tomorrow.

Holly - fantastic news on the embies. Now just keep them wrapped up warm! Make sure you eat plenty of protein - nuts are really good - I'm turning into a pistachio! Ohh and fresh pineapple for implantation!

KJ - the garden is sounding impressive - can you do mine next please?!! Charlie shouldn't have milk but he always comes from wherever he is when he hears the kettle boiling and then keeps nudging your hand so you can't forget him when you go to the fridge! If you still want to give Caleb 'baby food' try a bit of scrambled egg - very good for them and no unpleasant side effects! Glad your friends getting it back together and hope Max is OK again real soon.

Lilly - love the 'decorations'!

Having a chilling day today! Spent all day Saturday playing with my saxophone quartet - 'The Saxy Ladies'!!! which was great while the adrenaline was flowing but now I'm done in!. Hope the little bub/s could hear - could do with another tenor sax player one day!!!

Julie -   at being a botty bomb salesman!!! Our clinic leaves it to you to decide - they say no difference BUT if you have IBS (Kelly) you must use the front door (and buy some pads!)

TTFN lovelies,

Cathy


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Julie good idea to visualise, hope they listen to you and multiply x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning chatterboxes  
can't keep up with everyone's news but just wanted to send lots of     to Jodi for ET this morning!!!!!  Hope it all goes well.  

Holly - hope you're resting up on your 2ww and at least one of those little embies are implanting.    

Julie - how's your stimming going hun?  WHen is your next scan?  Hope your dinner with friends was fun on the weekend and that you got your Xmas tree up.

Cathy - glad to hear you are back to your stunning self now that you've cracked the hair dye! Now that you mention it, Natura was the brand I used to use in the UK.

Hi to Petal, Kelly, Jilly, Starr, Rachel, Erika, Candy, Keemjay, Vil, Moosey, Murtle and anyone I've missed.

Well I'm meant to start downregging on Thursday but I rang up to get my dh's   test results last Friday and the receptionist said there was a problem with the results but that my doctor wouldn't be back in the office again until Wednesday so now I'm   that there is something really wrong with them and that we might not be able to do the cycle?  I know I'm overreacting but it's hard not too when they tell you something is wrong.  He's had lots of tests in the past but just count tests whereas this one was a full antibody/dna etc etc test.  Oh well, guess I'll just have to wait until tomorrow to hear what the doctor says!  Will keep you posted!

Jo x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Jo,
Medical Receptionists- my absolute pet hate at the best of times.       
They either do or don't know how much power they wield with their words.

I really hope all is OK.  Just remember with a huge battery of tests like that it could be nothing, or something small.  Receptionists just go through and underline anything that is slightly outside the normal range, so I'm hoping it is really nothing.  The number of tests I go through and say they're normal after nurses/receptionists have picked up a problem.

I have everything crossed for tomorrow, and I really hope it's all OK.  How can they keep you waiting so long?

Jodi


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Ahhh Jodi – you’re such a sweetie!    

You were right, the clinic rang me today (they got one of the other doctors to review our results after I pestered them) and they they were all fine!!!  So I don’t know what the receptionist was on about?  The only thing I can think of is that she has picked up a few ‘normal’ abnormalities, ie, you’re never going to get 100% normal morphology etc, and she interpreted them wrong?  

Bit annoyed at her as I’ve been worrying about that since last Friday!!!!    I even asked her if the problem with the results meant the IVF had to be called off and she ummed and ahhed and said that the doctor would have to ‘have a word with us’!!!!  I'm happy that all is ok though and all set for D/Ring on Thursday….YAY!  (I shouldn’t be cheering, it’s not supposed to be very nice but I’m just glad to be starting)

Will pop back on tomorrow....

Love Jo x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

morning peeps 

julie your ticker is scaring me - i havent started my shopping yet and have just managed to take on a job that is going to fill up an awful lot of my free time in the next couple of weeks 
sorry your feeling so rough...hopefully tomorrows scan will explain it all - what about those handwarmers thingies you can get - they're nice and small and would hide under your clothes. saw them in M&S the other day.....

well our poor little godson max is now in hospital  he just isnt right and they're really worried about him, such rotten timing with steve being in hosp too, tho he's doing great, walking all over the place - funnily enough the worst thing he's had since the op has been constipation!! he is meant to come out today so we are in charge of getting him home and looking after him if max hasnt been discharged (obviously his mum doesnt want to leave her baby in the hosp by himself)...poss staying the night with steve if max has to stay in again. this is really hard on them both, cos the last time tracey was torn between 2 hospitals was after the accident and she didnt know who to be with. feels like a bit of deja vue 

so we're pretty tied up with all of that at the mo, aswell as trying to sort out the garden...having a mare trying to get quotes on £70ft of picket pence to go round the veg patch...such wildly differing quotes!! this mornings latest is nearly £400 

aswell i have found a new web obsession!! 'dog chat' forums  only cos i was looking for advice about Calebs biting...but boy theres such a lot of stuff out there. have learned loads of new techniques to try with him!! none have worked yet mind you 

my new job is helping a cousin of a friend with her business - she has just had a baby who has been really poorly and her business is so busy that she's getting really stressed out. not sure if i'm going to do the business side of things or jiggle the baby so she can get on with it, but anyways, i'm helping out one way or another and being paid for it...prob a couple of hours+ a day when i'm not already working, maybe some longer stints...
prob shouldnt do this but here is the link to her site- these memory books are fab - have bought loads for people and they go down really well, even dh's mum and dad liked the idea of writing all about themselves...
www.pricelesstreasuresonline.com

laters all
loadsa 

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Hope everyone is ok ?? I have been so busy re-arranging the dinning room to fit a small tree in so that Oli can decorate it,then when he got home from school he couldnt be bothered,think he was expecting pressies to open already,he wakes up every morning asking if it's xmas yet    Managed to go to the gym yesterday too,really hard work though as I didnt go last week. anyway its quiet on here isnt it!!


Holly-hope the fantastic grade 1 embies are nestling away nicely      

Julie-so sorry your in pain with your overloaded ovaries  really hope it calms down soon,cant believe how quick its all moving now.And I have to agree with KJ,your ticker about crimbo scares me    

Babyfish-wow!! You poor thing,how you found the time and energy to come on here I will never know,sending you loads of hugs  

Kj-you sound so busy,cant you just opt out of xmas??  wondered where you had been,now I know,doggy chat rooms indeed   hope you get a better quote for that fencing  sorry to hear max isnt well,sending loads of squidy love your way to spread around   


Jo-flippin receptionists    glad you got the news you wanted,loads of luck coming your way    

Jodi-sorry I didnt get to wish you good luck for e/c,here is loads of warm fuzzy good look vibes for your 2ww          

Big    to all you other lovlies,where have you all gone

Well must get on,got to tidy all Olivers toys and his room,get the real xmas tree up in the front room,finish xmas shopping,wrap xmas shopping,go to Olivers school play in the morning,have a chinese with family tomorrow night etc...etc... 

Kelly x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Jo, so glad my suspicion was right.  Bloody receptionists.  I would be pretty cross as well, making you wait so long.  They will give you a feedback form at the end of your IVF cycle, so make sure you right that on it.  

Julie, sorry your ovaries are so full.  Keep them safe, and I hope the pain results in a really good result tomorrow.  I hope EC comes soon to help with the pain.

KJ, I really hope your friends' luck improves soon.  they are having such a tough time.l

Holly, I hope you're OK.
To everyone, sorry about no more personals right now, feel a bit yuck.  Doesn't mean I'm not thinking of you.

ET went OK.  It was at 8 this morning.  2 embies survived defrost, both Grade 2.  1 didn't divide overnight, the other was 5 cell.  So, after discussion with embryologist, decided just to put the one good one back.

Apparently if it had degenerated they wouldn't have put it back as it can affect the other embie, so decided that there was only a very small chance of success with the non-dividing one, and it could affect the good one.
Hence the decision to only put the one back.
I had to go to work straight after, and  I don't think I had appreciated how much it drains you just having ET.  So, I really struggled through rest of the day.  Now, not sure whether I have a cold or just tired.  I'm going to relax.

So much for taking it easy!  Mind you, that didn't work the last 2 times, so maybe this enforced different approach might help implantation.

I hope you're all well.
Take care, and keep warm.
Lots of love 
Jodi


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi everyone- have just called over to mums to use her pc a ours is out of action.

havnt had time to catch up- three threads since I left you gossipy lot hahahaha   . Will do that on Thursday at work.

All went well, had eight eggs all of which fertilised so we had two grade A`s popped back in last wednesday. I`ve kept them nice and warm and theyve been watching loads of trashy movies on sky!!! So 8 days to go. 

Will speak to you all further on thursday. Holly, been thinking of you and you too Julie my little choccy angel xxxxxx

Missed you all,
Manda xxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Manda,
Sounds great.  Keep those trashy movies coming.  You and your embies deserve it.

Good luck      
Jodi


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi all you lovely people!!

Jodi - I didn't get to wish you well for today so while it's belated, I was thinking of you as I snuck on really briefly for a catch up the other day.  Sending you a load of        for this time and I'm sure you've done the right thing for you    It sounds like it's all meant to be from a timing perspective with work and your MIL's visit etc.  Hope you do try to take it easy, you're right it's very draining emotionally.  Did have a good giggle at your terrible day the other day tho!  I think there's another example of how these things mess with our minds!  Oh btw, we move in 6 weeks....

Manda - fantastic to hear your news!  You've been so much in my thoughts for the last week and hoping that it all went well.  It sounds absolutely pefect .  Keep snuggled up and watching those movies hunny!!  All the luck in the world to you too     

Kelly - sounds beautifully festive at your place!!

Cathy - how's things?  Love the Saxy Ladies!  I'm sure you'll have a very musical baby(s)!!  When is scan date my love?

KJ - thank you my lovely one for posting the news on    Soooo sorry to hear that poor  little Max is now unwell.  The little poppet... must be an absolutely miserable time for him.  Really hope it gets sorted really soon.  Thankgoodness for you and Mike to share the load with all they have going on.  Caleb sounds like such a rascal but I have no doubt you'll get him turned into the perfect pooch with all the reading you're doing!!  Oooh had to add that I love those memory books and think I'm going to order one for Mum and Dad.  Sounds like a cool thing to get involved with and heaps of luck for whatever you'll be doing to help!!

Fishy - you poorly thing.  Just horrible how much you've been through - so ill, but so determined.  I really admire your strenght and courage   What a star organising your Mom's birthday from your sickbed, how special and thoughtful you are.  Keep well and take it very easy.  Here for you whenever you're here.

Murtle - are you back yet or have you another week to go??

Rachel - how are you doing lovely?  Hope you're resting up too      

Julie - hoping tummy settles soon.  I forgot to say earlier that after the second scan it seemed to settle down again  

Hi Starr   So pleased you've taken the steps hunny!!  It takes a bit to get your head around sometimes doesn't it.

VIL and Moosey - how are you both?  All going well?  Thought of you Victoria as my friend sent me an email of a mother duck trotting along with her little ducklings behind her heading towards a drain cover....  next shot... mother duck peering down into the drain with no ducklings in site.... ooops!  Terrible... but a tiny bit amusing too.  I'm sure the person taking the photo will have rescued them!!!!  Promise!!!  How mother ducks are too stupid to figure it out!!!

Eire - feeling ok?  How's your sister doing?

 too to Jilly and Shazia!!

Creaky - I'm sure it was your wedding at the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  If not then it's this one and I'm sending you loads of happy wedding day vibes    

Jo - awful worrying wait you've had with your receptionist's info    Brilliant that it's all worked out ok tho and you're still on your way this Thursday 

Erica - did you enjoy your long weekend?  Have you a scan again tomorrow hunny?      for that!

Lilly - love you new Christmas profile!!  How are you feeling now?

Candy - have you got lots of lovely Christmas treats for Jacob?  Sounds like swimming is going really well!

 to Petal!

Struthie - all ok?  Hope all continues to remain exactly as planned  

   for Molly!!!!!!

Thanks all soooooooooooo much for your lovely kind supportive words and vibes!!  I'm sure it's having the right effect!  I'm doing pretty much the same thing as Manda, have finished two books in two days and am utterly sick of being in bed    

Loving you all!!!!!!!!!
H xxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Holly

Just popped over to see how you are doing.  Thanks for the PM.

Glad you have 2 fab embies on board, fingers crossed for you 

Just make sure that you take it easy now and no housework - know what you mean about having a clean house.

Housework day for me tomorrow as off to see my grandmother on Thursday to see if she will be prepared to fund our IVF for us - she has funded all our treatment so far,

Take care and sending loads of love to you

Katherine

xxxxxxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just lost my post   

Here we go again!

Manda - glad your OK the embies sound great. Hope the next 8 days don't drag too much!    

Jodi - don't you do too much now you've got that precious cargo. Heres some          for your embie. I think Et is so emotionla -tis that that makes you so tired.

Kelly - you'll go         mad if you don't take it easy!!! 

KJ - your poor friends. Hope little Max bounces back asap. Good job they've got people like you around to call on. Re Caleb - do think about puppy training classes - you'll find everyone else has nippy pups too so at least you're all in the same boat! and its just lovely watching them all playing together!

Julie - big pants is the answer! - plenty of scaffolding to stop things wobbling - not that I'm suggesting you have any wobbly bits - you know what I mean!  

Rachel - hope alls going well with you and the 2ww isn't too bad.    

Jo - think receptionists have special training schools   . The problem was probably that she had mislaid one set of results or something. Please God - save us from receptionists! 

Holly - just seen your post. So glad your OK. Boredom is good for someone in your condition!! Hope Dh is pampering you rotten! Heres a few        for your embies. 

My scan is 15th Dec  . Feeling nothing at the moment, which i suppose is good but can't help feeling I dreamt it all!

Love you lots,

Cathy


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

and back to you ten fold Julie!!

Moomin -     for your request to Grandma tomorrow!!

Cathy - repeat after me "it wasn't a dream I really am pregnant"    Just keep patting your tummy and beaming with pride!!  Scan not too far away!!!

DH is being a huge love!  Couldn't ask for better care with him trotting around after me, asking continually if I need anything etc, cooking up storms and all dishes done etc etc.  Could definitley get used to this  

xx's


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello gals
Holly - Fantastic news     have been thinking about you all weekend. 2 grade 1 embies & lots of tlc..........it sounds just perfect. You carry on taking it easy hun bun     it's so going to be worth it.
Cathy -    the 15th is very close my lovely & yes you are  you'd better believe it!!
Julie - Hiya   buddy how's things? I'm with you on the ovary pain, mine are definately   & have been nacking all weekend. Good luck for your scan tomorrow    I'll be thinking of you. Your weekend sounded lovely but like you said over far too quickly.
Rachel -   hope you're ok & getting plenty of rest.
Kelly - Glad you opted for the thin needles.............phew!   
Molly -     not long to testing now sweetheart.
Kj - Great   to hear that Steve is doing so well but poor little Max   Hope he makes a speedy recovery poor little poppet & I think Tracey needs    bless her what an awful situation to be in. Thank goodness she has a good friend like you. Guess we need to start calling you Barbara Woodhouse now.................ssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttt!!   
Lilly - Thanks for the follie dance mate & I love your new profile   
Fishy - What can I say..............just wanted to send you lots of   What an awful time you have been through, I wondered where you were. Make sure you get lots of rest so that you will be in tip top condition when you start tx again next year. What a fab daughter you are too, arranging your mom's party despite being so poorly   take care.
Manda - Fantastic news from you too    2 grade 1's. And you're halfway through your   everything crossed for you.
Jodi - Thanks for investigating the pessary thing for us all   and more importantly great news that et went well today & here's to little frostie    don't go too mad, get as much rest as you can.
Jo -   for starting d/r on Thursday &    to that stupid bloody receptionist...........don't they realise how traumatic this whole tx stuff is without being mad to worry unnecessarily. Great news that DH's results were ok after all.
Caroline - Hope you're ok    
Moomin -   with request, what a fab grandma you have.
Jilly - Julie's right you know the score Nutbag    fell off any bar stools lately   or found my cats twin    
 Starr, Murtle, Catwoman, Struthie, Shazia, Candy & everyone else.
Not too much to  report my end. Weekend was filled with Xmas shopping, card writing & pressie wrapping   & helping my mom finish hers. Injections are ok although what a pain in   having to mix them all every morning, there's so many more than for IUI. I'm not the most organised person at the best of times   I've got pains so guess something is happening & can't wait for my scan Friday.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah Jilly stop being a doughnut         
Talking of doughnuts has you swollen belly gone down yet?   Or was it nothing to do with your surgery & just an excuse to fill your face


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Julie - by the time you get to the scan tomorrow you won't be wearing any so don't be worrying about VPL!!!

Seriously - good luck    

Heres a quick follie dance for you and for Erica for Friday


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie no pants
No change there then       Thanks for sticking up for me, naughty Jilly trying to imply that I was like her   Between us the swollen belly was nothing to do with the ov drilling it was how quickly she devoured the revels & jelly babies that I sent her   

Cathy 
 for the follie dance..................very much appreciated & a bit of your babydust would be lovely too   

Jilly Doughnut
Did Julie   call you that cos you eat them or look like one?   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Is it another early scan tomorrow fruit  ?
And then what time again on Friday?

Treacle.xx

Jilly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly
What mates on the IUI thread?    
Only joking Billy, love you really    & hope you carry on posting here me & my fellow IUI girls who have made the move to IVF   

Julie
My appt is 12.45................. do you think I could eat  my sandwiches while the nurse is doing it afterall it will be lunchtime    

TP.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oooooohhhhhhhhhhh Poops can't believe you got away with that      
You mentioned reception & Triple J gave you    instead of       
Either she didn't read it properly or your disease is catching    

Nite nite Julie      for half 7 tomorrow.

Treacle.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Come on Poops....................bet it was a quote from you really


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erika - It was me that said that and not Jilly!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Watch it you IUI devils you !!!! Remember you might have to move to this board eventaully (hopefully not though )


  

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - I think I am going to be too scared to move over, after my appointment!!!!!


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello there all you lovely people

I'm a bit behind now on what's going on as I haven't been around much for the last few days.  Away at the weekend and back at work this week    .  No-one at work knows why I've been off so it's all been a bit stressful trying to catch up on everything from last week.  But, it takes my mind off the 2ww at least!

Holly - Lovely to hear from you again.  Everything is going to be just great - I have a very good feeling about your embies!!        Your DH sounds a superstar too.

Julie and Erika - If it's any consolation, the aches and pains I had during stimming wore off several days before the supposed egg collection, so I hope it will be more comfortable soon.  Look after yourselves.

Kim - I really hope Max gets well soon and that his dad continues to make a good recovery.  Sounds like you have a busy time ahead, not least with the puppy training!

Babyfish - I'm really sorry you've had such a bad time, but you sound such a strong and brave person.  Hope you feel back on good form soon

Jo - Horrible receptionist!  I hate people who do that, causing unnecessary stress and trauma.  Glad that you are now good to go though.  Good luck!

Jodi - Glad to hear the E/T went well.  Sending you lots of        and really hope that this is your turn.

Cathy - How are you feeling?  Has it sunk in yet?  Very impressed that you are such a musical lady.  I love music but am pretty much tone deaf!

Manda - Glad everything went well for you and hope that the next week goes really quickly, and of course that it is a BFP.       

Kelly - I'm sure Oli loved the tree really!!  I'm jealous anyway, I don't have a tree and I want one!!

Sarah - Hope that you are feeling better after your BFN, and that you can have a great Christmas before starting again in the New Year.

Hi to all the other lovely girls out there - Catwoman, Candy, Jess, Molly, Moomin, VIL, Moosey, Jillypops, Eire, Lilly, Murtle, Struthie and huge apologies to anyone I've forgotten.

Have a lovely evening everyone - I'm off to rest up now!


Love Rachel xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey all,

Just a quick one from me as Bailey is practically lying across the laptop and he's keeping me warm so don 't want to wind him up too much by tapping away!!

Holly, such good news about the little embies, hope they're snuggling well in. Can't think why they would want to leave such a lovely person and a cosy environment so am sure of a great result from this. xxx

Kj big hugs to Max,how awful, hope they get it all sorted before Xmas   glad to hear Steve is making a good recovery, he sounds amazing! Kisses to your gorgeous boy (Caleb not dh!!!    )

Julie and Erika so i have big pants and pain to look forward to. Great! Think I can handle the pain, not sure about the big pants!!      GOOD LUCK WITH SCANS!!

Jodi, so pleased ET went well, loads of love and luck for the dreaded 2ww     

Cathy, best of luck for scan hun, take it easy xxx

Manda, loadsa        on their way!

Had our treatment plan appt today which went really well. Had to have another hiv test done, although what they think I've been up to since September I'd like to know!! Am due to start d/r on the 17th!!!!!! May have to stay on it for a little longer than anticipated as have to wait for recipient to be inline with me, but hey thats ok, just means I can get away with being mad, scary woman for a while longer      .

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Babyfish- Big hugs to you    You sound like such a strong person. I hope all starts to go better for you now.

Julie- Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Jed-   to the receptionist

Jodie- It only takes one, good luck for your 2ww  

Holly c- I am feeling much more positive about things now thank you, how are you doing?  

Shazia- Great news that your app went well, good luck for starting  

Well girls I am feeling much calmer since my visit to the acupuncturist! I have my beads in my ear to keep me calmer so I will be ok now  
I did fall asleep in mid session and moved my hand which had 5 pins in and I must have knocked them as it hurt like hell, silly me


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

bit early but new home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43483.new.html#new


----------

